# UKC - Virginia Beach VA Weight Pull & Conformation Show



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Everyone

I will be attending this event as I will be weight pulling a few of my dogs. I sure hope to see some of you all there.

VIRGINIA
HAMPTON ROADS WEIGHT PULL CLUB
VIRGINIA BEACH (O) CONF JS TR WPULL

May 3; S1 
Tim Parr JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Linda Reece SCENT GUN; 
Carrianna Glenn SIGHT COMP; 
J Ray Johnson NORTH TERR; 
Michael Turner TFLAT TSTEEP; 
James Dodds (Jose Cintron backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
Pull Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Pull 10 am 
TR Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Race 12 noon 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

May 3; S2 
J Ray Johnson JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Carrianna Glenn SCENT GUN; 
Linda Reece SIGHT COMP; 
Tim Parr NORTH TERR 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 10 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

May 4; S1 
Linda Reece JS NORTH TERR; 
Carrianna Glenn GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
Tim Parr SCENT GUN; 
J Ray Johnson SIGHT COMP; 
Michael Turner TFLAT TSTEEP; 
James Dodds (Jose Cintron backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 9 am 
Pull Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Pull 10 am 
TR Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Race 12 noon 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

May 4; S2 
Linda Reece JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); 
J Ray Johnson SCENT GUN; 
Tim Parr SIGHT COMP; 
Carrianna Glenn NORTH (except AE) TERR (except APBT TFT) 
Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am 
Show 10 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

DOS $25; JS & NLC $10; PE $18; $10 add'l entry if same dog is entered into WPULL &/or TR received by April 25, 2008

Virginia Beach KOA Campground, 1240 General Booth Blvd. 23451 (757) 428-1444; From Interstate 264 East exit at Birdnec Rd, Right 3 miles to General Booth Blvd, Right 1 mile. KOA is on the left.

*Chairperson: *Kathy Russell (757) 544-1030 [email protected]
*Event Secretary:* Monica Donovan, 5836 Holland Road, Suffolk VA 23437 (757) 763-9192 [email protected]

If you do not have UKC papers - you can get a temporary number to be able to attend the event 
Go to UKC Dogs Forms


----------

